# Oban



## greenasthegrass

We are having to forfeit our annual pilgrimage en France due to holiday time restrictions and funds this year boo hoo but on the plus side although am trying to muster up the enthusiasm ..... Scotland cops it!

So we are thinking of going up to Oban it was originally Isle of Skye but its a long way in a week.

So few questions for the thronging crowds ....

1. The site at Oban that is listed on this website HERE does it still exist and has someone been to it recently?

2. Am wanting to do a bit of wild camping due to fact am sick of paying mega bucks for a van that has everything in it and am thinking these campsites have really gone up in price in the last year alone. So my route so far is ...

Home to Whitley Bay - Sat
Whitley Bay to North Berwick - Sun
North Berwick to Oban - Mon
Tues?
Wed?
Thurs?
Fri - outside Carol's house
Sat & Sun - Thorntonloch Campsite (Already booked)
Mon home

That's as far as I have got this starts on 21st Aug. Yeh I know its not France... Someone cheer me up quick.

Thanks for getting this far without shooting yourself.

Greenie


----------



## reflogoff11

Hi, Don`t know the site at Oban so no opinion, however the town of Oban itself is dreadful. Rip off prices for terrible food in the cafe`s, I would avoid it and go on to Fort William where all is much better. A real bonus for you if you could get into the CC site at Bunree.PH33 6SE. Lovely scenary.  
Barrie


----------



## Stanner

Last year we saw a potentially nice spot to overnight on the B.863 along the north shore of Loch Leven

http://tinyurl.com/3yu9ckh

I don't think the neighbours would complain.

Agree about Oban and would second recommendation for FW instead. It even has m/home sized specific parking areas in some car parks.


----------



## Grizzly

Just think of all the French currently flocking to Scotland and be grateful you don't have to travel hundreds of miles to get there...

This might be useful:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/scot.htm

G


----------



## exmusso

Hi Greenie,

Just back from a C&CC motor caravan section meet at Highfield, Benderloch near Oban. They have a C/C CL and a private C/L as well as the rally field. The site is only 400 metres from the beach.

Highfield

We took a day trip to Oban and parked at the car/coach park with four dedicated places for motorhomes.

We were lucky as there was one place left and I quickly nipped out and got a parking ticket for a reasonable £1.10. After studying it properly it was only for an hour 
and turned out to be £10 for 24 hours 8O.

As Tesco is just adjacent, spent a leisurely hour shopping, having coffee etc.

Just before the hour was up, stuck in a tenner and then headed off to the main street for a couple of hours shopping, browsing and eventually having a nice bar lunch at the Rowantree - about as far away from the camper as you can get in Oban - meandered back eventually and relaxed for a couple of hours before heading back to Benderloch. There are also the usual Homebase, Pets at Home etc in the retail park on the other side of the carpark and they have the usual 3 hour parking available.

Our route from home was South to Aviemore turning off A9 heading for Fort William on the A86. We didn't realise how nice this road was and the number of wild camping places available overlooking various lumps of water. The road does get a bit narrower nearer Newtonmore. There is a C/C site at Invernahavon which we used once and were impressed with the facilities and price.

We will be heading for another C&CC motorhome meet at Crieff which is another nice little place later this month.

The C&CC THS suit us quite well as they all have fresh water, grey and black dumping facilities and range in price from around £3 to £7 per night. We've also found them very friendly and welcoming with entertainment available regularly.

Cheers,
Alan

BTW the midges descended at night in force - take plenty of Skin so Soft and repellant. They will cure you of wandering around naked in ther middle of the night.


----------



## Codfinger

*scotland*



Stanner said:


> Last year we saw a potentially nice spot to overnight on the B.863 along the north shore of Loch Leven
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3yu9ckh
> 
> I don't think the neighbours would complain.
> 
> Agree about Oban and would second recommendation for FW instead. It even has m/home sized specific parking areas in some car parks.[/quote
> 
> Yup we stayed not too far from there, there are plenty of beautiful spots to spend a night. would suggest the drive thro Glen Orchy plenty of spots to spend a night in a wonderfull location however be prepared for the wee beasties get yourselves some midge hoods as I recall they sell them in the garage at Glencoe
> Chris


----------



## tubbytuba

Get yerself over to Mull Greenie! It's proper brill o'er there. Site by the feryy terminal is good but also plenty of wild (child) opportunities.


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes get to Mull










Us wilding on Mull (April 2009)


----------



## suedew

Concerned that you think 1 week is insufficient to visit skye! We hired, a couple of years ago, travelled from Hull , picked van up in Hull 2pm spent first night at tebay, then to Oban, spent 1 night on car park, at that time didn't appear to be a charge for overnight at the 4 van area, but signs ambiguous. Had one of the best seafood meals we have had at the Waterfront, however highlight, apart from john's 4 shirts for £10.00, was scallops done in whisky from the caravan by the harbour.
On to Skye, stayed at Slighachan*spelling (I've had a bit of wine  ) for a a couple, probably 3 nights, then back via trossachs. found 1 week to be adequate, but admit we could have spent more time everywhere.
Let John drive the last 37 miles, aren't I generous.
Go for it tramp to Skye but benefits worth it.
Sue


----------



## Caggsie

We went a few years ago, but stayed on CC site at Ledaig. This was our second to last stop. I can certainly agree about the shellfish on the ferry terminal. From the caravan if you go around the corner there is a wooden hut that sold the most delicious langoustine. Had to go back several times!!! Worth the trip just for these.

Karen


----------



## bowlty

hi 
i found fort willam much better than oban, you could also wild camp on boulmer beach on the way up from whitley bay
i am sure you will still have a nice time in scotland
bowlty


----------



## chopper

hi

can i advise that you will needs loads of midge protection, we went to skye in may/june 2 years ago and got bit to hell

keith


----------



## tonyt

Scotland sounds much better - don't go to France - terrible place!

Last time I was there (last month), there were all these things called aires - I stayed in 15 of them and they were all free - how bad is that? When I did stay on a campsite for a couple of nights to catch up on the laundry I had to pay €5.20 PER NIGHT!

The roads were empty - not a soul to wave to.

Supermarkets were full of much too much tempting food but hardly any customers.

My early morning baguette was warm and crisp on the outside and soft and fluffy on the inside.

The locals kept saying Bonjour to me and I didn't even know them.

But to be fair, I did have to wander off my planned route because of the weather so I'll just have to put up with it all again when I return in the autumn - in the meantime, I do hope you enjoy Scotland - really!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Thanks to everyone but Tony - ya can go off people right quick. 

Suedew think Isle of Skye is long drive for me I like to do no more than 2 hours at a time due to dogs and me getting bored.

I will have a rethink now - really do fancy the wild camping and yes am armed and dangerous with me bite protection.

Greenie


----------



## dovtrams

reflogoff11 said:


> Hi, Don`t know the site at Oban so no opinion, however the town of Oban itself is dreadful. Rip off prices for terrible food in the cafe`s, I would avoid it and go on to Fort William where all is much better. A real bonus for you if you could get into the CC site at Bunree.PH33 6SE. Lovely scenary.
> Barrie


Totally agree, the only time I go near Oban is to catch a ferry. Fort William, then over the the A9 to Blair Athol, Pitlochry or Aberfeldy calling in at Dalwhinnie distillery on the way. Perth is a lovely city then on the way home via M90/A1.

Have a nice holiday.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi. 

We pick up our two youngest grand kids on Thursday the 22nd of this month then travel up to Inverness for their Highland games on Sat, then up to the Orkney's and have a couple of days over there. 
Back on the ferry and make our way back down the right hand side (looking South) after one night wild camping overlooking the Pentland Firth, and of course the youngest one having heard of John O'Groats being the top of UK wants to go there to see if he will fall off the end, then ending up at Oban for the following Thursday wild camping all the way. 

Then a quick nip back over to Inverness and hop on board one of the Caley Cruiser hire boats for a week where we sail along the Caledonian Canal, Lock Ness and such to Fort William loch, turn round and come back to Inverness. 
If it is like the last time we went we were watching Golden Eagles flying round Ben Nevis at the side of the Canal, the fastest living thing I have ever seen as one closed its wings and sped like a bullet across the gap between Nevis and the mountain on the the other side of the Glen, and at the last minute opened its wings flapped once and stopped as it caught its prey. 

The grand kids have been waiting for their Scottish adventure for over a year now as they have never been to Scotland, except a day out in Berwick last year when we went to Holy Island, never seen them so excited not even when they are going abroad to Greece as Scotland is so much more fun as they will see Wild Haggis running about.. , or at least the little one is convinced they are / will be, haven't the heart to tell him!.

Must pack a rod this time, maybe snaffel a salmon or two.....


----------



## carolgavin

Jeeeeeez I really quite like Oban. Nice wee delicatessen, and ooooh the seafood cooked to order on the dock thingy bit. Some of the cafes are well overpriced although to be honest you find that everywhere. We stayed at the campsite at North Ledaig which was nice its on the sea and was lovely and clean.
Personally not that keen on Fort william thought it was a bit of a dump all run down and stuff. Must admit though the parking for motorhomes is better. Horses for courses I suppose!

Parking ootside me hoose is free :lol:


----------



## Sideways86

*MIDGES*

We are off to Oban, Mull and Fort william in ten days time. We have been told that an AVON skin cream is the best for them crazy midges but not sure which one

Does anybody have any ideas to help us please

many thanks
John and Sue


----------



## Stanner

*Re: MIDGES*



Sideways86 said:


> We are off to Oban, Mull and Fort william in ten days time. We have been told that an AVON skin cream is the best for them crazy midges but not sure which one
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas to help us please
> 
> many thanks
> John and Sue


From an earlier post.


> BTW the midges descended at night in force - take plenty of Skin so Soft  and repellant. They will cure you of wandering around naked in ther middle of the night.


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Mr Stanner

Thats the easy bit just getting the name from a previous post, however there are several skin so soft products
I dont really want to order one of everything to get the right thing!

Previous users may well know the exact midge defense system I need

Thanks


----------



## rayrecrok

carolgavin said:


> Jeeeeeez I really quite like Oban. Nice wee delicatessen, and ooooh the seafood cooked to order on the dock thingy bit. Some of the cafes are well overpriced although to be honest you find that everywhere. We stayed at the campsite at North Ledaig which was nice its on the sea and was lovely and clean.
> Personally not that keen on Fort william thought it was a bit of a dump all run down and stuff. Must admit though the parking for motorhomes is better. Horses for courses I suppose!
> 
> Parking ootside me hoose is free :lol:


Hi.

I associate Oban with drinking at the Oban Arms by the side of the Harbor, they sell 80/- which we consume with the diving club members in vast quantities as usually the next day we are off on a weeks trip on a livaboard to go diving the small Islands of Muck, Egg, Rum and Canna with a stop at the wreck "Hispania"half way up the Sound of Mull then on to Tobermory for a night for more beer then off into the Hebridean Sea, where I love to watch all the novice divers emptying their belly full of beer back over the side!.

If I go to Oban I normally wild camp at Gannavan Sands just down the road overlooking Lismore lighthouse at the bottom of the sound of Mull not quite as far down as Connel bridge.


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> Mr Stanner
> 
> Thats the easy bit just getting the name from a previous post, however there are several skin so soft products
> I dont really want to order one of everything to get the right thing!
> 
> Previous users may well know the exact midge defense system I need
> 
> Thanks


Its the green spray oil one not the lotion. Some folks say its rubbish and you might be better taking a wee variety. Some of the sonic devices are supposed to be good as well.


----------



## Stanner

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> Mr Stanner
> 
> Thats the easy bit just getting the name from a previous post, however there are several skin so soft products
> I dont really want to order one of everything to get the right thing!
> 
> Previous users may well know the exact midge defense system I need
> 
> Thanks


Sorry just trying to be helpful - if you had asked "Which Avon Skin so Soft?" rather than just saying "an AVON skin cream" I would have realised you had seen that and that it wasn't sufficient information.

More than that I cannot help as all I know it as is "Skin so Soft" and I wasn't aware it was a range not a product.

Apologies for not being helpful enough............


----------



## CaGreg

It's the Skin So Soft, Dry Oil Spray in the green colour, previously called Woodland Fresh now something else Fresh like soft and fresh.

Ca


----------



## H1-GBV

Just south of the Connel Bridge, park and look at the Falls of Lara - as the tide goes in AND out, you get a wonderful, constantly changing waterfall.

We're thinking of going on a Round Scotland tour, starting Saturday 19th. However, I think we've ordered the wrong Skin so Soft!

Gordon


----------



## greenasthegrass

Tried the Skin so Soft stuff doesn't work for me - am going to try the sonic ones this time. I am right tasty me!

Only me in our family gets bitten think I must give off some tasty smell.

Oh well - once bitten twice visited scotland so to speak.

Thanks again for all your thoughts keep em coming.

Greenie


----------



## Hezbez

rayrecrok said:


> Then a quick nip back over to Inverness ...


If you're a tool store kinda guy you'd love HIS in Inverness.
My hubby makes an annual pilgimage to his place of worship :lol:

http://www.hisltd.co.uk/


----------



## Stanner

greenasthegrass said:


> Only me in our family gets bitten think I must give off some tasty smell.


I've been told it's something to do with CO2, not smell as such.


----------



## Codfinger

*scotland*

Just to be sure you need to consume copious amounts of marmite and garlic sandwiches everyday spray tons of avon skin so soft all over yourself, however its much easier to shove a midge hood on its not a good look but needs must  
Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass

What ya saying Stanner I emit alot of hot air?

AND NO WAY am I eating marmite would rather get eaten alive that eat the minging stuff.

Greenie


----------



## Stanner

greenasthegrass said:


> What ya saying Stanner I emit alot of hot air?


Warm air! But then don't we all?

If you don't you ain't gonna need a motorhome and you ain't gonna visit Oban.


----------



## Stanner

PS are you a Midge Magnet.

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=47119

(they work the same way as mosquitos)


----------



## 96299

Bin the Avon skin so soft, it dont work. Get something that is DEET based, much better.

steve


----------



## strod

After reading this thread, I'm really looking forward to my week in Oban this August now... :wink:


----------



## 96299

strod said:


> After reading this thread, I'm really looking forward to my week in Oban this August now... :wink:


Dont worry strod. We are stopping at Oban in August too and everyone is different. I haven't been to that part before so I will judge it when I'm there. Only staying a couple of days though as we're on our way to Skye and beyond. 

Steve


----------



## Codfinger

*scotland*

Marmite is lovely stuff 

But seriously midge hoods are very cheap £3 or £4 each and worth their weight in gold if the midges love the taste of you, it would seem that everyone is different normally the wife gets eaten by everything and I seem to get left alone ...............that was until midges found how tasty I was  
Dont think you will escape them on Skye either, we pulled into a campsite there and were surrounded by budding bank robbers 8O

On a lighter note midge or no midge our trip to the Highlands was well worth it the scenery was awsome and I shall never forget the night we spent on top of the bla-de bla pass overlooking Applecross and waking up in the morning to such a vista .
Chris


----------

